# Fishing report Websites for Long Island



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm looking for some reports on the web for either the North or South Shore. Will be going up there for a visit to some family in Islip. Going there around the 9th of July.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Try this one

http://thefishingline.org/bbs/index.php


----------

